# Finding Work



## Gordey (Sep 24, 2009)

Could anybody tell me the best way to get a non-union job in L.A. I've tried one free website, but there must be other ways than the newspaper. Maybe it's the sign of the times, but there are no jobs anywhere.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Try opening a phone book and look under "Electrical Contractors". Pick up the phone and start calling.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*job*

maybe half are still in business. If you have a horrible background. Put one of the ones that went out of business on your resume.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> maybe half are still in business. If you have a horrible background. Put one of the ones that went out of business on your resume.


----------



## Gordey (Sep 24, 2009)

Notr wanting to be rude, but I guess I'm asking sparkies in L.A. Please disregard if you are from Iowa or any other place that only has one phone book for the whole state.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Gordey said:


> Notr wanting to be rude, but I guess I'm asking sparkies in L.A. Please disregard if you are from Iowa or any other place that only has one phone book for the whole state.


So you think po' li'l ol' LA's got the market cornered on the bad economy and difficulty finding jobs?

Oh, and BTW, I get at least a dozen phone books every year.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I done gets a couple books a year, and i aint never had ta be callen folks fer a job. We folks in smaller towns i reckon are doing better than folks in the big city. I am still going every day but i reckon i know how to drum up work. But my question is are you looking for work or are you looking for a job? There is a difference!


----------



## Gordey (Sep 24, 2009)

No I don't think L.A. has got "the market cornered in a bad economy." I just thought that maybe, just maybe, I would get a civil answer from an intellegent source. That's why I came to this site, to get answers. If'n you don't know, then don't give some smart a.. answer like "look in a phone book." I know there are smarter ways than that and that is what I'm looking for... Smart answers, not smart a.. answers. There has to be a website or a contact list for employers looking for electricians in L.A.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Gordey said:


> No I don't think L.A. has got "the market cornered in a bad economy." I just thought that maybe, just maybe, I would get a civil answer from an intellegent source. That's why I came to this site, to get answers. If'n you don't know, then don't give some smart a.. answer like "look in a phone book." I know there are smarter ways than that and that is what I'm looking for... Smart answers, not smart a.. answers. There has to be a website or a contact list for employers looking for electricians in L.A.


 
I'm sorry if you feel the answer "open a phone book and call ECs listed there" doesn't fit your idea of going out and finding a job. Apparently you feel someone is duty-bound to do some of your legwork for you for your benefit.

Trying just one website isn't going to gaurantee any results. Neither is cracking open a phone book either, but it was just one idea.

Apparently, it just might be a good one as no one else has suggested anything else. :whistling


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Make a cardboard sign that says "will do electrical work for food" and stand beside one of the freeway off ramps. Better yet, since this is LA we are talking about, wear a sombrero and hold a Spanish version of the sign...


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

There's no work out there. It sucks right now and the president is out playing golf. We are truly screwed until 2012. You're better off learning how to steal at this point because eventually we are all F'ed.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Try to keep it civil guys. Or the thread gets shut down.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> There's no work out there. It sucks right now and the president is out playing golf. We are truly screwed until 2012. You're better off learning how to steal at this point because eventually we are all F'ed.


:w00t::wallbash:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Network, post a resume, and haunt job sites. Face to face encounters with working guys can lead to opportunities.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You can also try to contact supply houses and see if they know who's busy. Sometimes you can pick up a lead that way, as they know by their weekly reports who is buying a bunch of material.

No warranty is provided on this idea as it may not work outside of the State That Feeds You.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Gordey said:


> Could anybody tell me the best way to get a non-union job in L.A. I've tried one free website, but there must be other ways than the newspaper. Maybe it's the sign of the times, but there are no jobs anywhere.


If that is what you believe it will be true


----------



## Gordey (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the response. It's just been a tough year, especially having a family. I actually started going through the phone book for this area mnths ago, which only covers a tenth of L.A., then the business phone book, but after a couple of days and a zillion nos, I gave it up. I found one website "getelectricianjobs dot com. But no luck there either. I've had temp work, but nothing substantial. Maybe someone in L.A. may know something I don't. Again, thanks for the responses. I think next year will be better for all of us.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Good luck!
You might try remodeling contractors and see who they're using and if they need help, lots of head scratching in that kind of work and not everyone has the patience and demeanor to do it, not much happening in new construction.
You got to go where the work is


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont know about LA but here in NY you can go to the Unemplyment Office and log in on their computer and post a job wanted listing with you skills/experience listed. That would at least put your name out there to the employers who are hiring.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Free advice*

I have offered this advice to a couple of young guys working with me in the past.

If you are in need of work - put on your boots, grab your belt and tools and park it at the electrical wholesaler from 6:00 AM on. Had out your resume and card to ever Joe walking in - Most will be contractors some will be home owners.

If you are looking that is a good place to start.


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> There's no work out there. It sucks right now and the president is out playing golf. We are truly screwed until 2012. You're better off learning how to steal at this point because eventually we are all F'ed.


 Didn't know the president was responsible for the state of the economy, news to me. Also didn't know he plays golf... 

Furthermore, who do you think is going to arrive in 2012 ,wave their magic wand, and save the world?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I thought the world was going to end in 2012, no use in finding a job if that is going to happen.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I thought the world was going to end in 2012, no use in finding a job if that is going to happen.


 
Can I have your stuff, Leo?


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I thought the world was going to end in 2012, no use in finding a job if that is going to happen.


It's true. There is even a movie about it. :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

strathd said:


> It's true. There is even a movie about it. :whistling


Yep. It has to be. Jerry Garcia even told me so last night at supper.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Who moved my post? Are there some obama nut swingers in here haha................


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Static Design said:


> Who moved my post? ................


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Static Design said:


> Who moved my post? Are there some obama nut swingers in here haha................


I did.

No political posts will be tolerated in the standard areas of the forum. I moved it in to the P&R section.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I did.
> 
> No political posts will be tolerated in the standard areas of the forum. I moved it in to the P&R section.


 
So I musta missed it then.

Oh well, I'm not gonna go looking for it.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> There's no work out there. It sucks right now and the president is out playing golf. We are truly screwed until 2012. You're better off learning how to steal at this point because eventually we are all F'ed.





NormW said:


> Didn't know the president was responsible for the state of the economy, news to me. Also didn't know he plays golf...
> 
> Furthermore, who do you think is going to arrive in 2012 ,wave their magic wand, and save the world?





Leo G said:


> I did.
> 
> No political posts will be tolerated in the standard areas of the forum. I moved it in to the P&R section.





















480sparky said:


> So I musta missed it then.
> 
> Oh well, I'm not gonna go looking for it.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f87/moved-electrical-68905/


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

OH, we ARE all gonna die in 2012, but that means we have to hang on UNTIL then....


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 7, 2009)

*Ok Gordey, maybe I can help you*

Gordey, I'm an electrical contractor who has to keep 18 guys in the field buisy every day in Los Angeles. It's probably not really in my best interest to give you information that will help you take potential business away from my own company, but, after reading this thread, I can't help emphasizing with you.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Gordey said:


> Notr wanting to be rude, but I guess I'm asking sparkies in L.A. Please disregard if you are from Iowa or any other place that only has one phone book for the whole state.


 now thats funny"1 phone book thing" ! :laughing: have you got your license? id suggest beating the streets and knocking on doors,maybe check out craigslist


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

If you want to do electrical service work for homeowners, DON'T tell them you're an electrician. Tell them you're a handyman specializing in plumbing. Then, they'll hire you to do electrical work (probably concrete and roofing too). If you tell them you specialize in electrical work, you'll get plenty of work fixing drywall and installing cabinets.


----------

